# Kitchen decorations



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Honestly, I don't decorate the kitchen - why too much activity in there. I worry more about keeping it clean, and few guests ever wander in there.

You could clutter some bones about on the counters, and hang homemade mobiles from the ceiling, mobiles made of feathers, sticks, bones, that sort of thing.

The best kitchen prop is probably potion bottles, and there's a ton of info on this site about ways to make them and fill them.

Just use the search in the upper right hand corner and search for potion.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My kitchen is going to be a Witch's Kitchen. I have a large wreath with a witch, garlic and some items that hangs on an open door. I also have a crashed witch that will go on the door to the garage, numerous witches that will be set around on the counters. One is a several foot tall dancing and cackling witch. I am using creepy cloth under the cabinets across the backsplash area all the way down both sides of the long galley kitchen. I have a couple of signs that will be placed around including one on a cabinet door. On my flat top stove, I will place several cauldrons in various sizes. I also have some potion bottles to display, a computer generated sign that will be placed on the dishwasher and some other witches on the fridge. I also have a couple of small brooms decorated. 

I saw a photo of a flat top stove that had disgusting props placed directly on the top as if they were cooking. I may try that. I have a large rat to go in there and a crow, and of course a black cat, too.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Do you have space above your cabinets? I put decorations up there...framed pictures of different parts of the anatomy (ribcage, brain, heart, etc.) I also have some ghosts and gargoyles and creepy pumpkins. I plan on putting spider webs all over the cabinets the night of the party, but due to functionality can't do that until then. I also have lots of bat silhouettes that I plan on sticking to any place that I can find!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have any space above my cabinets and it will be hard to set anything on the counters because of such limited counter space. 

I might put some bats around though! Thanks for that idea. 

Maybe some creepy cloth around... hmmm... stupid small kitchen...


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm purposefully not decorating the kitchen this year - it's basically a hallway between the basement & living room, so there's a ton of traffic & I'll be doing some hot hors d's also, so I'd rather not have people gather there. I might even take out bulbs so it's dark and uninviting


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Stochey said:


> I searched for a thread on this... I'm pretty sure I suck at searching because I couldn't find one.
> 
> My kitchen is small and very very white. White walls, white cabinets, off white counter and white appliances. It's an apartment so painting is a no go.
> 
> ...



*Hallow Stochy!* White everywhere? Sounds PERFECT for a ghostly look! Use lots of white cheesecloth or swags of thin, filmy fabric (WalMart and JoAnne's have a decent supply right now.) hanging from the ceiling. A few white skulls and lots of twinkling lights - say mix purple and white with some silver. You can even fill a few jars with eyeball candies, worms or gummy hands - I have seen those in Walgreens.) If total white bothers you - try some wall silhouettes - jut cut out witches hats, cats, spiders, anything spooky in black paper and attach to the walls and cabinet doors. The food is the thing anyway - so whatever you do, I am sure it will make the kitchen a fun place to hang...so to speak! BOO!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

If you have a very white kitchen, blacklights might work well in there, unless you need light to prepare food, etc.

Funny thing about the kitchen, every yar I do EVERYTHING I can to keep people from congregating in there, ALL food and ALL drink on the opposite side of the house, and people still get food and drinks and then come back into the kitchen!!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Sometimes you don't have to do a lot. Here is a picture of my Kitchen. I have a couple strings of lights under the cabinets with a couple strings of skellys with them. I also have the light-up pumpkins on top. Also two decorative towels on the oven handle. The window you can't see has two ceramic pumpkins and that's about it. At night it looks real cool and sets the ambiance. Not over done, just enough to say it's Halloween in the kitchen.

View attachment 6895


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

It really depends on where you need to put food and drinks, but we completely fill up the kitchen every year. I have the food in there, a chocolate fountain, punchbowl of our specialty drink, lots of lab equipment and bottles of odd things here and there. We're apartment dwellers also so we use blacklight and candles where we can to create the feel of Halloween. Oh and those skeletons on the cabinet handles, body parts hanging from our pot rack, and anatomy pictures dispersed throughout the room. 

Like others have said, it depends on what kind of foot traffic you have going through there too. Don't want to overdo it if you're afraid of someone knocking something over or if no one is really going to go in there.

Hope that helps!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a tiny kitchen as well, but mine is the pass through sort, so no one congregates *YAY* If everything is white and you want to go all out, go for the mad scientist Lab look. Make potion bottles with elemental compounds instead. Get bottles that look like the medical sort and use those for more things. Have a dissection on an old cutting board. Get anatomical pictures of humans or various animals and post them with poster putty on your cabinets. (Print a life sized Skelly and post it on your fridge to make it look like an x-ray machine) If you want to make some smart jokes, place bottles labeled with compounds and elements of the highly reactive sort in places that would make people in the know nervous, so for example, a bottle of "sodium metal" should be placed precariously above the sink (it reacts with moisture and explodes) and a bottle of "thermite" should be placed on the stove (See mythbusters for what thermite can do). You can find more info on reactive elements and compounds online if need be. 

Details and subtlety work very well for small areas where you need to use the room, so you can keep it simple and put one or two small things that look severely out of place and it themes the entire space. (my bathroom had a single potion bottle last year with an LED in it, and I got more comments on that than anything!) So If you want to do that, one suggestion is get one of the Packaged plastic hearts (looks like a meat package you bought at the store, with the foam trey and suranwrap) and stick it in the fridge, then let guests get their own drinks from the fridge. little things like that will get people laughing.
Good luck!


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

If guests will be getting ice at any point in time throughout the evening you could buy one of those fake prosthetic heads or hands or feet and put a couple in your fridge... it looks really creepy if you wrap it in saran wrap and throw some extra fake blood on it.

One year I turned my kitchen into a meat factory type thing. I put a fake bloody cleaver on a cutting board with some prosthetic fingers. I had stuff hanging from the ceilings like heads and hands (the hands went over really well because i hung them just low enough to brush the heads of the guests). Throw up some spiderwebs as well to add to the effect. I also changed the light bulbs to green and orange.

You could also turn the kitchen into a dark room - but put up fake photos of dead people and ghosts and you could put fake trays of photo solutions - but just use food coloring and water and it looks like blood. You could get prosthetic fingers and attach them to the clothespins that hold the photos up. Fishing line works well here, or just rope. And you could purchase those cheap hologram photos with plastic frames (like the Mona Lisa that morphs into a skeleton). Put up some red or orange light bulbs and it gives the room that dark and eerie light that dark room has!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Great suggestions! I will definitely be using some of them. 

I had already planned to put some body part in the freezer... saran wrap would be awesome! Thanks!

I don't really have problems with people congregating in the kitchen. Of course this is only my second party where there was a kitchen in the viscinity... third party total. I just remember ending up in the kitchen like three times with one of my best friends last year discussing the meaning of women and life... (I'm a girl he was a guy).... lol, there may have been alcohol involved. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Ya know...

With all that white in there you could do this - cut ghostly eyes and mouths, some grinning, some wailing, some angry, out of black construction paper and stick them on the cabinet doors with blu-tac poster putty.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

use black items agaisnt your white kitchen....


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Since it is so white, what about a lab: layout all kinds of shiny silver tools, some rubber gloves, aluminum trays with body parts in them, and find the cling blood splatters. 

If you are serving food in you kitchen, then put your servings in the aluminum trays and label them spooky/creepy names. Use a brain mold for one of your (firm) dips. 

Another idea is to do silhouette cut outs. Use foam or construction paper and create frames around your cabinet doors to create windows for the upper cabinets and maybe create bars on the lower cabinets and have the grabber clings behind the bars.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

You could rip and stain up some cheesecloth and hang it on the walls so they won't be white, and it won't be damaging to the walls either.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (Sep 8, 2009)

I suggest using scene setters! You can find them on many websites and they have ones specifically for the kitchen, that cover cabinets and even the refrigerator. I don't use the refrigerator one (because I collect magnets and have a ton on my fridge) but I use the ones for the cabinets and they look great. They come in a pack of four. They transform your cabinets into shelves with potions, rats, slime, bugs, and creepy books. Just google Halloween scene setters for kitchen. I also have a homemade table cloth for my kitchen table (just some sheer black fabric with orange sparkles on it, over a plain black bed sheet that I cut to fit my table). I also have these paper lanterns that I think came from Big Lots that I'm going to try to hang from the ceiling near the table with pushpins. At Michael's and probably Hobby Lobby, they have these clear "stickers" with Halloween sayings that stick on your wall, but can be removed and reused without damaging the walls. Also I hang up Halloween signs from Michael's with pushpins. Hope this gives you some ideas....good luck!!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

My kitchen is pretty white too. I made cabinet covers by painting "wood grain" onto some butcher paper and covering the cabinet door like presents. Then I put out lots of potion and specimen bottles and of course the witch. Sorry, these are the best pictures I have of it. I just made door covers last year. I'm planning to make covers for the body of the cabinets for this year's party.


----------

